# Baby rattlesnake!



## acrantophis (Apr 24, 2012)

We love to photograph reptiles wherever we are. This time all I had was my phone camera but he was so cute. This little guy was a Juvenile Southern-pacific rattlesnake.


----------



## lisalove (Apr 24, 2012)

Oooo-pretty!


----------



## Tom (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice photo. I just removed a big one from my parents garage last night. Mine is a southern pacific too. He's already got a job for one day on TV show and then he's going to a lab in Sacramento where his venom will be "milked" so that the anti-venin that everyone gets will also work for Southern Pacific's, which it currently does not.


----------



## EKLC (Apr 24, 2012)

Tom said:


> Nice photo. I just removed a big one from my parents garage last night. Mine is a southern pacific too. He's already got a job for one day on TV show and then he's going to a lab in Sacramento where his venom will be "milked" so that the anti-venin that everyone gets will also work for Southern Pacific's, which it currently does not.



He's very lucky a lot of people come to california to be discovered


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Apr 24, 2012)

Sketchy... Not a snake fan. Stepped on 4 and been bitten twice. Not my cup of tea. Maybe I should quit enjoying the outdoors...? Haha


----------



## JeffG (Apr 25, 2012)

I guess it's the season! I ran into a big one yesterday morning while I was in Tucson too.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 25, 2012)

AWWWWW!

I love rattlers. And this is coming from someone that was bitten once. I still have the scars on my ankle.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 25, 2012)

Tom said:


> Nice photo. I just removed a big one from my parents garage last night. Mine is a southern pacific too. He's already got a job for one day on TV show and then he's going to a lab in Sacramento where his venom will be "milked" so that the anti-venin that everyone gets will also work for Southern Pacific's, which it currently does not.



Good job, Tom! Are these guys deadly?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice.


----------

